# schnelle Zähler als Analogeingänge



## mh-werner (25 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich könnte auch mal Hilfe bei einem Projekt gebrauchen:
So manche billige Kompakt-SPS (S7-200, VIPA System 100V, ...) hat keine Analogeingänge, aber dafür mehrere schnelle Zähler, die bis mindestens 10kHz Impulse zählen können, Ausgänge dito nix analog, aber PWM. Ich habe mich mal dafür interessiert, ob man nicht 0-10V einfach in 0-10kHz wandeln könnte und bin dabei auf verschiedene IC's gestoßen, die man für nicht viel Geld überall kaufen kann. Nicht nur beim LM231 (http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM231.pdf) gibt es gleich im Datenblatt eine fertige Musterschaltung, die 0-10V in 0-10kHz wandelt. Ich hab's mal ausprobiert und brauchte nur den Widerstand am Ausgang verringern, damit der SPS-Eingang genügend Strom bekommt, ansonsten funktioniert das auf Anhieb. 
Ich hab auch weiter gesucht und bereits schaltschrankfertige Geräte gefunden, die sind für 160,-EU nicht mehr interessant, weil es die Analog-Baugruppen mit 4 Eingängen bereits wesentlich billiger gibt. Die Schaltung mit dem LM231 benötigt Teile für etwa 10,-EU (Einzelstückpreise bei RS/Conrad/...). Ich selbst bzw. unsere Firma sind aber nicht in der Lage, das selbst schaltschrankfähig zusammenzulöten. Gibt es irgendwo jemand, der diese Bastelei zu bezahlbaren Kosten übernehmen kann? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch mehr Interessenten ...


----------



## Solaris (25 März 2009)

Hallo,

von welchen Stückzahlen sprechen wir hier?

Gruß Soli


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2009)

hallo,
ich bin instandhalter, ich halte von solchen bastellösungen nichts, nach 10jahren verreckt das teil, und es gibt keinen ersatz oder sauteuer, lass es!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris (25 März 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> , nach 10jahren verreckt das teil, und es gibt keinen ersatz oder sauteuer, ...




wieso erst nach 10 Jahren sauteuer?*ROFL*


----------



## MSB (25 März 2009)

Warum muss das eigentlich ein Bastelteil sein, bzw. was ist ein Bastelteil?
Wo ist die Grenze zwischen einem Bauteil und einem Bastelteil?

Wenn das ganze professionell mit den entsprechenden Konformitäten gemacht ist, warum nicht ...

Alles was ich in einem Schaltschrank baue, ist in 10 Jahren gewöhnlich veraltet,
und in 20 Jahren nicht mehr zu reparieren.
Dann muss ich genau das gleiche machen, schauen was es gibt, und wie ich das Teil ersetzen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mh-werner (25 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von welchen Stückzahlen sprechen wir hier?
> 
> Gruß Soli



Nehmen wir mal an, mein Chef kann sich dann immer noch dafür begeistern, 5..50/Jahr. Wenn wir es noch öfter brauchen würden, hätten wir die 400-EU-Fachkraft schon am Lötkolben.


----------



## mh-werner (25 März 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin instandhalter, ich halte von solchen bastellösungen nichts, nach 10jahren verreckt das teil, und es gibt keinen ersatz oder sauteuer, lass es!!!!!!!!!


Den LM231 und konkurierende IC's (die auch anschlusskompatibel sind) gibt es offenbar schon länger als alle heute marktüblichen SPS. Es wird ihn oder ein brauchbares Alternativteil wahrscheinlich auch noch länger geben. Setzt man ihn in eine 5-Cent-Steckfassung, kann man ihn bei Bedarf für 5,-EU austauschen. Ich hab ja hier nach einer handwerklich sauber gelöteten Platine gefragt. Meine Steckplatine kann ich nicht vorzeigen, das ist schon klar, obwohl sie schon seit Tagen hervorragend funktioniert.
Mein Chef ist im übrigen sehr interessiert an Lösungen, die nicht üblich sind, damit uns nicht irgendwelche Betriebsexperten die Anlage umprogrammieren ...


----------



## mh-werner (25 März 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Wo ist die Grenze zwischen einem Bauteil und einem Bastelteil?Mfg
> Manuel


Weiß ich auch nicht so genau, will ich vielleicht auch gar nicht wissen.
Im aktuellen Fall gilt meine Gier handlich kleinen, sauber bestückt und verlöteten Platinen mit einer Hutschienenhalterungen und Anschlussklemmen, die ein Schaltschrankbauer verdrahten kann, ohne mich die folgende Woche wegen seinem abgebrochenen Finger zu nerven. Gehäuse und 100-seitige Produktdokumentatation nebst Raumfahrtstauglichkeitszertifikat sind nicht erforderlich.


----------



## zotos (25 März 2009)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Den LM231 und konkurierende IC's (die auch anschlusskompatibel sind) gibt es offenbar schon länger als alle heute marktüblichen SPS. Es wird ihn oder ein brauchbares Alternativteil wahrscheinlich auch noch länger geben. Setzt man ihn in eine 5-Cent-Steckfassung, kann man ihn bei Bedarf für 5,-EU austauschen. Ich hab ja hier nach einer handwerklich sauber gelöteten Platine gefragt. Meine Steckplatine kann ich nicht vorzeigen, das ist schon klar, obwohl sie schon seit Tagen hervorragend funktioniert.
> Mein Chef ist im übrigen sehr interessiert an Lösungen, die nicht üblich sind, damit uns nicht irgendwelche Betriebsexperten die Anlage umprogrammieren ...


Ob das Bauteil das zu wechseln ist 5€ oder 500€ Kostet interessiert einen Instandhalter weniger als die Aussage von Lori den Eindruck erweckt. Hier geht es nicht um Fachkräfte die Baugruppen instand setzen und da mit dem Lötkolben und dem Multimeter einem IC auf den Pelz rücken wollen. Dafür ist keine Zeit und meistens auch kein Know How im Haus. Eine defekte Analogbaugruppe von einem namhaften Hersteller (auch hier sind die Herren sehr wählerisch) ist viel schneller gewechselt als ein Standard Elektronikbauteil für 2,50€.

Jetzt kommt die Andereseite: Geiz ist geil und wenn man die Maschine Instandhalterfreundlich bis zum geht nicht mehr baut, kauft der Chef von den besagten Instandhalter bei irgendwelchen italienischen Murks... ähm Maschinenbauern die sich was billiges zurecht basteln.


----------



## edison (25 März 2009)

Da muß man doch nicht basteln:
http://rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B111_D_NP-PWM.PDF


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2009)

...für mich ist es auch eine Bastellösung, ein Analoges Signal in ein PMW Signal zu wandeln um es in eine SPS-Steuerung zu bekommen. Wenn so etwas erforderlich ist, wurde bestimmt die falsche Plattform gewählt...solche Ideen gehören verboten....


----------



## crash (25 März 2009)

Wenn es denn sein muss würde diese Geräte verwenden.
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B411_1_D_MU-UI_F_S.PDF
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B413_D_MU-F.PDF
schön ist das aber nicht das hin und her gewandel.
Die Genauigkeit leidet schon darunter.
Das ist ja wie "Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge schiessen".


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 März 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...für mich ist es auch eine Bastellösung, ein Analoges Signal in ein PMW Signal zu wandeln um es in eine SPS-Steuerung zu bekommen. Wenn so etwas erforderlich ist, wurde bestimmt die falsche Plattform gewählt...solche Ideen gehören verboten....



Wenn PWM zu viel gebastel ist:
Mit 10 kHz kannst du in deiner SPS doch schon eine Software UART programmieren 
Auf die andere Seite einen passenden Controller mit entsprechenden Analogeingängen/ausgängen. Anders läuft es bei den SPSen über den Rückwandbus auch nicht.


----------



## MSB (25 März 2009)

Also ich kann der Idee grundsätzlich schon was abgewinnen,
allerdings wäre mein bevorzugter Weg wohl eher div. Sensorik herzubekommen,
die Ihr Signal direkt als Frequenz ausgeben.

Kleinere Sensorik-Hersteller haben damit auch meistens kein Problem.
Ein Freund von mir baut BHKW's und der hat genau das gemacht, bzw. machen lassen.
Generell scheint es so, das sowas in der KFZ-Branche generell wohl sehr viel mehr
verbreitet ist, als wir uns das gemeinhin vorstellen.

@Thomas
Eine SPS (vor allem sog. Kompakt-SPSen) haben zwar "schnelle" Eingänge,
aber das man damit die notwendige Performance erreicht, um bei dieser Frequenz Bits auszuwerten,
ist eher zu bezweiflen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Solaris (26 März 2009)

Hallo,

die fertigen Industriegeräte hat mh-werner auch schon gefunden, es ging darum den hohen Anschaffungspreis zu umgehen. Es gibt garantiert genug Anwendungen bei denen die Genauigkeit nicht umbedigt so extrem wichtig ist. Außerdem ist die Übertragungsqualität eines frequenzbestimmten Signales über längere Kabelstrecken bedeutend genauer als ein reines Analogsignal, welches dann erst in der SPS gewandelt wird. Die U/F-Wandlerschatkreise haben übrigens nur sehr kleine Linearitätsfehler, der Einsatz muß also nicht zwandsläufig zu einen ungenauen Meßwert führen. Zumindest ist der Gedankenansatz interessant und sollte nicht gleich weggemeckert werden.

Nebenbei bemerkt gibt es im industriellen Umfeld viele elektronische Artikel die einer nicht nachvollziehbaren Preispolitik folgen.

Gruß Soli


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 März 2009)

...oh weh...ich denke gerade darüber nach wenn so etwas Montiert wird. Dieser Wandler sitzt zwischen zwei großen Frequenzumrichtern, natürlich wurde kein Abgeschirmtes Kabel benutzt…

…so jetzt steht die Maschine im Takatuka-Land und Jim Knopf sucht mit seinem Einpoligen den Fehler...Lukas schreit die Wilde 13 braucht Dampf und Lukas wird immer nervöser…und alles nur weil König Alfons der Viertel vor Zwölfte eine Billige Maschine gekauft hat…

Manche Sachen gehen auch einfacher…ich nehme gleich eine Analogbaugruppe, es sei den ich verkaufe so viele Maschinen das die Sparmaßnahmen an der Steuerung die Flugkosten decken.


----------



## mh-werner (26 März 2009)

edison schrieb:


> Da muß man doch nicht basteln:
> http://rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B111_D_NP-PWM.PDF


 wollte ich ja auch nicht, danke! Ich brauch das Gerät zwar andersrum, gibts dort aber auch(B411.1).


----------



## crash (26 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die fertigen Industriegeräte hat mh-werner auch schon gefunden, *es ging darum den hohen Anschaffungspreis zu umgehen*. ....
> .
> ...





Die von mir erwähnten Geräte kosten 62€ und 70€.
Dafür kannst du das nicht selber basteln.




crash schrieb:


> ...
> http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B411_1_D_MU-UI_F_S.PDF
> http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B413_D_MU-F.PDF
> ....


----------



## mh-werner (26 März 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> …so jetzt steht die Maschine im Takatuka-Land und Jim Knopf sucht mit seinem Einpoligen den Fehler...Lukas schreit die Wilde 13 braucht Dampf und Lukas wird immer nervöser…und alles nur weil König Alfons der Viertel vor Zwölfte eine Billige Maschine gekauft hat…


... und dann stellt sich nach 3-tägiger Fehlersuche (bei der die wilde 13 soweit zerlegt wurde, dass die Teile jetzt noch für eine 14 reichen) heraus, irgend jemand hat beim Schaltschrankaufbau an der SPS die kleine Steckbrücke vom Rückwandbus vergessen und keiner ist schuld, weil der Sub-sub-...-subunternehmer nicht greifbar ist. Mit oder ohne Subunternehmer gibt's aber trotzdem keinen Dampf. 
Gegen Schlamperei helfen auch keine Markenprodukte


----------



## mh-werner (26 März 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> ...allerdings wäre mein bevorzugter Weg wohl eher div. Sensorik herzubekommen, die Ihr Signal direkt als Frequenz ausgeben.
> 
> Kleinere Sensorik-Hersteller haben damit auch meistens kein Problem.
> Ein Freund von mir baut BHKW's und der hat genau das gemacht, bzw. machen lassen.
> ...


wäre natürlich noch lieber, hab ich aber noch nirgendwo gesehen. Kann man mehr darüber erfahren?


----------



## MSB (28 März 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein wenig geforscht!

Einen Teil der Sensorik hatte er von denen:
http://www.bdsensors.de/

Da du leider nicht schreibst, was du eigentlich erfassen musst:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sensorik+frequenzausgang

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mh-werner (30 März 2009)

Ich brauche niemals große Stückzahlen, meist wollen wir chemische Eigenschaften von Wasser messen, vor allem den pH-Wert, seltener Leitwert und Härte, Füllstand oder Durchfluss. 

Ich hab mir inzwischen mal Eagle runtergeladen und mich damit als Laie mal ausgetobt. Das Ergebniss könnte eine Platine in der Größe 2x1,5 Zoll werden.


----------



## Solaris (30 März 2009)

Hallo Werner,

die Platine ist doch noch zu groß, das geht noch kleiner.
Jetzt muß ich aber mal fragen wie Ihr die verschiedenen Messungen macht, ich such sowas automatisiertes für mein Aquarium. Für eine kurze Erläuterung wäre ich sehr dankbar

Gruß Soli


----------



## mh-werner (30 März 2009)

Das war mein erster Versuch mit Eagle, wobei ich von Elektronik eigentlich nur soviel verstehe, wie mir mal früher mein Physiklehrer beigebogen hat. Ich hab aber auch bewußt primitiv nur eine Lage und bei den Bauelementen lieber etwas größer als zu klein ausgesucht. Es würde sicher auch technisch besser sein, wenn man den Ausgang  mit einem Optokoppler o.ä. bestückt ...

Wir bauen Anlagen, die Brauchwasser aufbereiten oder Abwasser vorbehandeln, so dass es in die Kanalisation darf. Letzteres sieht sehr häufig so aus, dass eine Behälter bestimmter Größe mit dem Abwasser gefüllt wird. dann wird durch Zugabe geheimnisvoller Chemikalien dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Verunreinigungen abscheiden und ausflocken. Dazu gehört meist eine Neutralisation, also pH-Messung mit einem Dreipunktregler, der dann Säure oder Lauge dosiert. Den kaufen wir bis jetzt als Komplettgerät z.B. bei www.imo-ag.com. Ich glaub nicht, dass dir das für dein Aquarium wirklich weiter hilft, ich beschäftige mich aber sowieso lieber mit der Katze, die davor sitzt ...


----------

